# Kai Greene Zen Leg Training Vid



## NbleSavage (Dec 15, 2012)

Dude is renaissance. Great example of the cerebral elements of lifting. Calling his training a "walking meditation" seems spot-on. 

Plus his hamstrings are simply not human.

Enjoy.

- Savage


----------



## Emmerz24 (Dec 15, 2012)

I think it was you who posted a vid on his chest workout. Changed my perspective on everything. Thx


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 15, 2012)

Emmerz24 said:


> I think it was you who posted a vid on his chest workout. Changed my perspective on everything. Thx



I might have. He's definitely inspirational to me. KG is a throw-back in terms of his intensity and focus, but also one of the most cerebral bodybuilders I've ever seen.


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 15, 2012)

His wheels are insane


----------



## Emmerz24 (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't think those are wheels those are trees


----------



## DF (Dec 16, 2012)

Cool video but damn that music blows!


----------



## Workhard10 (Dec 17, 2012)

Love the vid. Kai is an inspiration.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Sep 7, 2020)

DF said:


> Cool video but damn that music blows!



Definitely could do without the music!


----------

